# How to feed Calf Manna



## shan777 (Jul 11, 2012)

May be a really silly question but how do you actually feed calf manna to nursing does? 

I'm gathering just sprinkle tablespoon over her pellets??


----------



## Suwanee Creek Family Farm (Jul 11, 2012)

I actually do it by hand. Most ladies love the stuff, and if they didn't like it before they were nursing they usually will be begging for it once they are nursing. I do about 1 tsp., to 1 1/2 tsp. The hardest part for me is making sure they don't inhale the stuff! The reason I don't add it to the pellets is I've heard that then they just scrabble through the pellets looking for the "Lucky Charm Marshmallows".  

Warm Regards,

Mama Knucker Hatch
Suwanee Creek Family Farm
Heritage Breed BEW Beverens & American Chinchillas


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 11, 2012)

Suwanee Creek Family Farm said:
			
		

> I actually do it by hand. Most ladies love the stuff, and if they didn't like it before they were nursing they usually will be begging for it once they are nursing. I do about 1 tsp., to 1 1/2 tsp. The hardest part for me is making sure they don't inhale the stuff! The reason I don't add it to the pellets is I've heard that then they just scrabble through the pellets looking for the "Lucky Charm Marshmallows".
> 
> Warm Regards,
> 
> ...


LOL, yes they do scrabble through the pellets & they all fall out of the cage onto the ground & it's a big waste.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a separate bowl just for calf mana and oats.


----------



## shan777 (Jul 11, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> I have a separate bowl just for calf mana and oats.


yeah I tried that but they weren't interested. Think the powder consistency turned them off.....


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 11, 2012)

shan777 said:
			
		

> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Powder?  Mine arent powdery.  Maybe you got an old bag.


----------



## shan777 (Jul 11, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> shan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, I may have gotten the wrong form...... mine is completly powder..... haha, you can tell I'm a newbie!


----------



## DianeS (Jul 12, 2012)

shan777 said:
			
		

> oh, I may have gotten the wrong form...... mine is completly powder..... haha, you can tell I'm a newbie!


Interesting, I have never seen it in anything but pellets. I didn't even know it came in powder. But yes, rabbits won't eat powdery stuff, the bottoms of J feeders are often screens to let it fall through. Hope you didn't buy much of it, it can be pretty expensive.


----------



## shan777 (Jul 12, 2012)

DianeS said:
			
		

> shan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no just a little bit. Will have to look for the pellet stuff


Thanks for your help.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 12, 2012)

I've never seen a powder.  If your Walmart has a horse section they may sell it.  Ours does.  The feed stores will also carry it.  Usually 25lb bags.


----------



## oldcluck (Sep 18, 2012)

I think what you have is the calf milk replacer. Calf manna is not milk replacer. It is a nutrient dense pelleted food. I got confused by the name too.
I grew up on a cattle farm and I could swear we used to by a milk replacer by that name or siimilar.


----------



## shan777 (Sep 18, 2012)

oldcluck said:
			
		

> I think what you have is the calf milk replacer. Calf manna is not milk replacer. It is a nutrient dense pelleted food. I got confused by the name too.
> I grew up on a cattle farm and I could swear we used to by a milk replacer by that name or siimilar.


Yep, exactly what I did, .... got the calf pellets now though and they love them. 20% protein


----------



## Farmlady (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow ~ I feed way more than the tablespoon per bun. I mix it in with their regular pellets at a 3:1 ratio. 3 parts pellets and 1 part CM. I generally start feeding the does the mixed feed three days before their kindle date, and continue it until I wean the kits at 7 weeks. Since the kits are already eating the mixed rations, I continue them on it until they are 9-10 weeks or so and taper it off over the last week. It seems to help with the kits not fading a bit and avoiding illnesses. I've got NZs and Calis and mixes, and have been feeding this way since I started with rabbits. None are overweight ... is it really too much?


----------



## DianeS (Sep 22, 2012)

Farmlady said:
			
		

> Wow ~ I feed way more than the tablespoon per bun. I mix it in with their regular pellets at a 3:1 ratio. ...  None are overweight ... is it really too much?


I don't know. I use it like vitamins, it's a suppliment to be used when a rabbit is expected to have a high level of stress or physical activity or illness. For instance, when one is going to kindle or begin nursing. It gives a high amount of nutrition but uses very little stomach space and very little time or energy to eat. 

More might be better, or it might be worse. One of the problems with some suppliments/vitamins/minerals is that getting too *much *in your diet can lead to problems. Just like getting too *little *can lead to problems. 

It's also more expensive than regular feed. It would be my goal to find out how little I could feed of that expensive food, while still getting the good results. I only feed it right before kindling and for a couple days afterward, and have never had "fading" or any of those other issues. I've never had kits that needed it at all.

It could be that you're getting better results, we can't tell about that over an internet board. But it also could be that you're spending more money for the same results, we can't tell about that over an internet board, either. That said, always do what you think best for your animals.


----------



## Nathan Sampson (Sep 23, 2012)

Like others have said I would just top dress there feed with the powder.


----------



## Prairiechick (Oct 26, 2012)

If someone knows something different, feeding too much protein can be taxing on the kidneys.  In addition, if the animal doesn't need it, their body passes it on.  So, with that line of thought, feeding that much Manna with pellets is not advantageous.  This is like a good candy, feed a little with their regular feed, but it should not replace the required amount of pellets.  As another poster said, a side dress.


----------



## mooregenetics (Nov 12, 2012)

I've made the same mistake, except backwards. We have always known milk replacement as "calf manna". So when I told my wife to pick up calf manna(for a dogied calf) and she returned with pellets I was confused. It happens.


----------



## lexibot (Nov 21, 2012)

what does this do for your rabbit????


----------



## Prairiechick (Nov 21, 2012)

It provides more protein.  I feed it to rabbits who are feeding a litter and those in molt.  If you have one that has been sick and lost weight, it is a good way to help it along.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 9, 2012)

I have the easiest solution.  I don't feed calf manna to my rabbits.  Never did and probably never will.

Rabbits have the most amazing digestive systems and can live on crap most people would mow down, rake away or burn as trash.  You can't make rabbits be healthy you just let them be healthy.

I have seen the fat rabbits at rabbit shows and will probably never raise fat rabbits.


----------

